# Anyone who knows stuff about iPods and iTunes (I need help!)



## sam_1992 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll give you the info, and see if you can try to help me. I'm a bit stuck.

So, my computer crashes, which means my iTunes gets deleted, and then I have to put music back from my iPod into iTunes (I have iTunes 4), which I did using directions from a site, now all my songs are back on.

Except, when I click on a song to play (specifically the ones I purchased from the iTunes Music Store), a window pops up saying I have to authorize my computer? and it tells me to type in my username and password, which I do. then, I clicked "OK" and the page redirects me to the Music store page where it advertises to update my iTunes to iTunes 7. 

When I try to go back and try to play my purchased songs, the window just pops up again....and again...what is happening? I did everything they tell me and all it brings me is to the page where it wants me to download the new updated iTunes, which I don't want to do because downloading things is what makes my Computer crash in the first place. :sigh: So...why isn't it authorizing and how can I get iTunes to play all my songs again? (And I know about the "can only authorize 5 computers" thing, but my account says I only have 2 authorizations....

please help if you can...I really don't want to lose any of my songs and I don't want to do anything with my iPod connected to my computer for fear I'll do something wrong and delete my entire song list.


----------



## sam_1992 (Apr 1, 2007)

If you could help me in any way, I'd REALLY appreciate it!  And if you don't know how I can solve the authorization problem, maybe tell me a better way to get my songs off of my iPod and into iTunes (without downloading stuff)...?

I'll try to give you the information if you need any more.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

download 7


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st off, this is the wrong place to ask for help, so i'll be moving it to the gadget support section. 2nd, the only way to get your itunes authorized to play your music store songs is by downloading the new version, as version 4 is too old to work with the current store. its either that, or you have permissions so screwed up in windows that itunes can write a settings file that it needs to in order to know that it is authorized to play your songs. which means that we need to go back to why your computer died in the 1st place, and get that fixed.


----------

